# MTD Yard Machine 10HP slips when gets wet



## Doubleh613 (Nov 19, 2018)

I have a MTD Yard Machine 10HP that pulls great until I encounter wet snow, or snow at all. The friction plate and wheel is clean and new. Do I have to seal anything to keep out moisture. It comes to a point where I am just pushing my snowblower. The machine is over ten years old and yes belt was changed also.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Are the wheels spinning on the ground or is it the friction wheel slipping ?


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

If it's the friction wheel, it may not have enough pressure on the plate. There should be an adjustment for that, usually a tension spring along the cable.

Or it could be as dumb as a slightly oily coating on the friction disc if it's new. Some unpainted metal parts ship coated with a protective oil film so as not to have surface rust when the client gets it. If that's so, use some brake cleaner to remove it.


It could also be the drive belt being worn or too loose. Remove the belt cover and have the machine push something heavy. You'll see if the belt turns or stands still.


----------



## Doubleh613 (Nov 19, 2018)

Ok thanks. I will look into it this weekend.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

malisha1 said:


> Clean the friction disc and the drive disk with. gasoline


DON'T! Gasoline leaves an oily residue. Use alcohol or lacquer thinner then lightly sand the disk to remove residues. You are not sanding the disk, you are only removing residues.


----------



## Doubleh613 (Nov 19, 2018)

Will brake cleaner work?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Doubleh613

Brake cleaner, carb, lysol, dish soap, ... you're just looking for something that will cut grease. The brake and carb cleaner are convenient as they are aerosol and you might as a DIYer even have them on hand but alcohol is good too and would be a little gentler on the rubber of the friction disc.
But never, ever gasoline to clean. There are just way too many products out there to take the chance you'll be the one in a thousand and set yourself, your machine or your garage on fire.
That's also why you want to be careful when you refuel too.

I would also find the manual instructions for adjusting the tension as that could be the problem too.

.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Dumb question, do you have the bottom cover on?


----------



## Doubleh613 (Nov 19, 2018)

Yes


----------

